# Hit and run



## dirtydoesit2 (Sep 6, 2016)

So here's what happened:

I was driving a passenger to his destination and I was one block away from dropping him off. I had a green light and I was in the middle lane. I was going straight and was just about done crossing the intersection when a new Audi R8 made a right turn directly into me. It wasn't a bad accident. No injuries. My car is dented and has scratches on the passenger and right-rear door. I pulled over and he immediately did a u-turn and took off. I couldn't catch his license plate. There were no witnesses standing outside. A gas station camera is probably the only thing that can help since it happened across the street from it.

I need this car fixed ASAP. I filed a police report and already contacted UBER. Has anyone ever been through this? What is the whole process like?


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

I had almost exactly the same thing happen last winter. Do not contact your insurance unless you are covered for rideshare. JR will cover you, with a $1000 deductible. It's a good idea to keep a cash reserve of $1000 for this purpose.

Über will deactivate you until they're satisfied that your car is repaired. You'll fill out a disclosure online about what happened, and within a day or two you'll be contacted by a James River adjuster. They'll provide you with an app to send images of your car and of your vehicle insurance declarations page, to confirm you were covered for collision at the time of the accident. This is a formality, they will not contact your carrier. 

JR will send you an estimate for repair based on an hourly rate of $25. Reputable body shops charge $50/hr. Go ahead and choose a shop that works for you, they will issue a supplement to JR's estimate and JR will pay it. When the work is done, the best thing you can do is go to an Uber office and show them your car so you can get reinstated immediately.


----------



## dirtydoesit2 (Sep 6, 2016)

MrPincushion said:


> I had almost exactly the same thing happen last winter. Do not contact your insurance unless you are covered for rideshare. JR will cover you, with a $1000 deductible. It's a good idea to keep a cash reserve of $1000 for this purpose.
> 
> Über will deactivate you until they're satisfied that your car is repaired. You'll fill out a disclosure online about what happened, and within a day or two you'll be contacted by a James River adjuster. They'll provide you with an app to send images of your car and of your vehicle insurance declarations page, to confirm you were covered for collision at the time of the accident. This is a formality, they will not contact your carrier.
> 
> JR will send you an estimate for repair based on an hourly rate of $25. Reputable body shops charge $50/hr. Go ahead and choose a shop that works for you, they will issue a supplement to JR's estimate and JR will pay it. When the work is done, the best thing you can do is go to an Uber office and show them your car so you can get reinstated immediately.


This is almost too perfect. I've been driving for about 9 days for about 3 hours at a time and so far made about $1100 driving people around. Soooo...there goes about 95% of my money. People suck.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes they do. But you'll make it back quickly, just put your head down and soldier on.


----------

